# من عجائب الحيوان



## النهيسى (30 يوليو 2012)

* عندما يستحي الحيوان*































































































​


----------



## النهيسى (30 يوليو 2012)

* قط يصطاد فأرا ويلعب به قبل التهامه*






قط يذهب للصيد ،  فيصطاد فأرا ولكنه لايبدو عليه الجوع فيبدأ باللعب  بفريسته والتسلي بها قبل  ان يلتهمها ، هل هو نوع من السادية القططية ، ام  الى أي فصيلة ينتمي هذا  القط سؤال لم نجد عليه جواب لدى مصدر الخبر



































​


----------



## النهيسى (30 يوليو 2012)

*حيوان لا يشرب الماء!!*








اكتشف العلماء حيوانا لايشرب الماء والأدهى من ذلك أنه اذا شرب الماء يموت

 سنتعرف معكم على هذا الحيوان

 الحيوان الذي لايشرب الماء


 هو الكنغر البري

  يعيش في صحراء أستراليا لا يشرب الماء اطلاقا مع أنه يعيش في الصحراء و يزن مابين 60 الى 70كيلو

 استأنسوه و وضعوه في مزارع وحاولو أن يسقوه الماء فكانت النتيجة انه مات

 مع أن الآيه تقول:قال الله تعالى (وجعلنا من الماء كل شئ حي) الأنبياء 30


 وهذ ا تعميم رباني لا استثناء فيه
 اذن أين المخرج ؟

 عندما درسوا هذا الحيوان وجدوا أنه بالإضافه لجهازه الهضمي والتنفسي  والدوري يوجد لديه مصنع لتركيب الماء مصنع بكل ماتعنيه الكلمة من معنى

 يأكل هذا الحيوان نوع من الحبوب موجودة في بيئته هذه الحبوب (جافة جدا)  ليست فيهاقطيرة ماء


 بعد هضمها في الجهاز الهضمي تنتج غاز الهيدروجين h
   كلنا نعرف أن الماء مكون من ذرتي هيدروجين وذرة أكسجين h2o وهو يحصل على  الأكسجين من الهواء فيقوم مصنع المياه الداخلي بتركيب ذرتين من الهيدروجين  الناتجة من الجهاز الهضمي
   و ذرة من الأكسجين الناتجة من الجهاز التنفسي ويكون الماء داخليا​


----------



## النهيسى (30 يوليو 2012)

*امرأة تطالب بتبنى قرداً لشعورها بعاطفة الأمومة نحوه*






 ( القرد فى عين أمه غزال) هكذا يقول المثل الشعبى الشهير الذى وصف حالة هذه السيدة بدقة منذ عشرات السنوات.
  فبعد تبنى ممثلة أمريكية لحمار وإعلانها الزواج منه منذ ثلاثة أشهر، تطل   علينا اليوم المصورة الفوتوغرافية اليابانية “كوسوكى كاشيوركو” بطلبها  تبنى  قرداً من مركز محافظة حماية الحيوان بنيويورك.
  وقالت جريدة “الديلى ميل” البريطانية، إن “كاشيوركو” قالت فى الطلب الذى   قدمته لمركز البلدية، إنها تريد تتبنى إنسان الغاب “كالاباتو” لشعورها   بعاطفة الأمومة نحوه، وذلك بسبب نظراته المليئة بالحب التى تملأ عينيه،   عندما يراها كما يتمسك بساقها رافضاً رحيلها فى كل مرة تزوره فيها.
  ورغم ذلك رفضت البلدية بولاية نيويورك إعطاء إنسان الغاب لـ” كاشيوركو”   بسبب فصيلته النادرة، إلا أنها أصرت وأعلنت اعتصامها حتى تسلمها البلدية   القرد، ومن هنا نطالب المسئولين بنيويورك جمع الأم بابنها لأنه فى النهاية   (الضنا غالى).
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















​


----------



## النهيسى (30 يوليو 2012)

*ماعز سوداني تشرب البيبسي وتأكل سمك فقط*







  في حالة نادرة تدعو للاندهاش تك الكشف عن ماعز تناول الأسماك وتشرب  البيبسي كولا فقط .   ويبدو ان سلوك هذه الماعز حير الاطباء البيطريين ،  ونالت الماعز شهرة  واسعة النطاق حيث أن الماعز  خاصة وأن الماعز لا تأكل  الأعشاب .

  ويقول صاحب الماعز محمد المصري إنّ التصرفات التي يقومان بها تشابه نوعاً   ما تصرفات البشر من حيث الخجل ولكنهما في ذات الوقت ليست لديهما مشكلة في   الاختلاط بالناس سواء كانوا أهل المنطقة أو سياحاً وتقبل الهدايا من   الأسماك والمياه الغازية.​


----------



## النهيسى (30 يوليو 2012)

*صداقة غريبة بين رجل ودب قطبي*








 كوّن رجل يبلغ من العمر 60 عاما صداقة حقيقية مع دب قطبي،
 فقد ذكر الرجل أنه بدأ بتربية الدب مذ أن كان صغيرا وأنه جعله نجما  تلفزيونيا وهو في الأسابيع الاولى من حياته حين أدخله في فيلم “الاسكا” سنة  1995 كما ذكرت صحيفة الديلي ميل، وقال انه يمضي مع الدب الذي يبلغ  من العمر 16 عاما طوال أوقات يومه في اللعب والسباحة والنوم كذلك، ولا يخشى  منه أبدا حيث انه تربى على يده.























​


----------



## النهيسى (30 يوليو 2012)

*حديقة حيوان تدرب قردتها على استخدام الآيباد*







  	تتمتع القرود بذكاء كبير قياساً لباقي الحيوانات، ويمكنك التأكد من ذلك  عبر مشاهدتها في إحدى حدائق الحيوانات بمدينة ميامي الأميركية حيث يتمكن  حراسها من التواصل معها عبر أجهزة الآيباد.  	

 	ونقلاً  عما ورد بموقع "Digital Spy"، يقوم القرود بإرسال رسائل  إلكترونية للحراس  يطلبون فيها الطعام، وتؤكد ليندا جيكوب (إحدى الحارسات)  أن تلك الأنواع من  القرود تمتلك عقلاً ذكياً للغاية يمكّنها من استخدام  تلك الأجهزة المتطورة  ولكنها لا تمتلك الأحبال الصوتية لتساعدها في  التحدث، ولهذا استغل الحراس  ذلك الذكاء الفطري ليدربوها على استخدام  الآيباد في كل مرة يرغبون فيها  تناول الطعام، كما أن القرود هناك تختار  أيضاً الوجبة التي ترغب فيها.

 	وتأمل إدارة الحديقة في أن تتمكن حيوانات إنسان الغاب من التواصل مع   زائريها بالطريقة نفسها في المستقبل، وهو ما يعكفون عليه في الوقت الحالي   لتدريبهم على شاشات تعمل باللمس ليتحدث إليها الزائرون وتتواصل القرود   الذكية معهم عبرها.​


----------



## النهيسى (30 يوليو 2012)

*توأم الحيوانات*















































































​


----------



## النهيسى (30 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## النهيسى (30 يوليو 2012)

*سمكة ديك البحر*


 من الأسماك المضيئة : 

سمكة ديك البحر التي تتواجد بكثرة في البحار الإستوائية في كل أنحاء  العالم، وبعض الجزر الإستوائية، وفي البحر الأبيض المتوسط وحول الكناري . 

وسميت سمكة ديك البحر بهذا الاسم لأن لها عُرفا يشبه عُرف ديك الدجاج،  والديك سمكة اجتماعية ودودة، تعيش في جماعات وإذا فقدت الجماعة، فإنها تعيش  ضيفة على تجمع آخر من الأسماك، وتكون ضيفاً لطيفاً وجذابة لأنها جميلة  المنظر ولونها الأحمر الناصع يعطيها جاذبية خاصة.. كما أن القليل منها  الملون بالأسود أو الفضي أو الأصفر يكون مزخرفاً باللون الأحمر أيضاً.

وأغلب أنواع ديوك البحر تضيء، لهذا فإن العديد منها يستخدم كنموذج للإضاءة  الاصطناعية، ويرجح العلماء أن الإضاءة التي تشع ليلاً من هذه الأسماك تكون  حيلة لجذب الضحايا من اليرقات والحيوانات البحرية الصغيرة، وقد يكون هذا  الضوء أحياناً لتخويف الأعداء من الأسماك المفترسة، ويبلغ أنواعها حوالي 20  ألف نوع تقريباً.


















​


----------



## النهيسى (30 يوليو 2012)

*ملك الغابة.. معلومات عن الاسود وأنواعها*








الأسد حيوان ضخم من فصيلة السنوريات. تسمى أنثاه لبؤة ويطلق على  أطفاله اسم أشبال. أطلق علية ابتداء من القرن الأول الميلادي لقب ملك  الغابة، ومن أسماء الأسد في اللغة العربية السبع والليث والورد والضرغام  وأسامة ويسمى بيته عرين. كان موطن الأسود يشمل عبر التاريخ معظم أراضي  سلحوبة وأوراسيا، من البرتغال إلى الهند، بالإضافة إلى إفريقيا بأكملها.


ولكن منذ حوالي 10،000 سنة مضت، إنقرضت الأسود من اوروبة  الغربيّة ثم مالبثت أن إنقرضت من باقي اوروبة بحلول القرن الثاني للميلاد،  كما إنقرضت الأسود من شمالي إفريقيا والشرق الأوسط في الفترة مابين أواخر  القرن التاسع عشر و أوائل القرن العشرين. 


تعيش الآن معظم الجمهرات في إفريقيا الوسطى حيث يظهر أن اعدادها  تتناقص بإستمرار، فقد اظهرت إحدى البحوث تراجع اعدادها من حوالي 100،000  في أوائل التسعينات من القرن العشرين إلى حوالي 16،000 إلى 30،000 أسد برّي  حالياً. بالإضافة إلى ذلك فإن جمهرة الأسود الحالية تواجه خطراً اخر يتمثل  في عزلة المجموعات عن بعضها جغرافيّاً، مما يزيد من إحتمال التناسل  الداخلي (بين الأقارب) مما يتسبب بمشاكل وراثيّة، 


وقد أظهرت المؤسسة الكينيّة للحياة البريّة أن المجموعات التي  حصل بداخلها تناسل داخلي قد إزداد فيها متوسط عدد الأشبال لكل أنثى، كما  تتوقع المؤسسة ازدياد عدد المجموعة بثلاثة اضعاف خلال السنوات العشر  المقبلة بسبب إرتفاع نسبة الخصوبة عندها. كانت الأسود الآسيويّة (السلالة  الآسيويّة) تنتشر من تركيا إلى الهند عبر إيران ، ومن القوقاز حتى اليمن.  أما الآن فإن ما تبقى منها يعيش في غابة "غير" شمال غربي الهند الواقعة في  ولاية غوجارات، حيث يعيش 300 أسد في المنطقة المحميّة البالغة مساحتها 1412  كم2. إنقرض أخر الأسود الأوروبيّة في اليونان بحلول العام 100 للميلاد،  ومن السلالات المنقرضة الأخرى: سلالة رأس الرجاء الصالح(أسد رأس الرجاء  الصالح)، سلالة الكهوف (أسد الكهوف الأوروبي) الذي تعايش مع الإنسان خلال  العصر الجليدي الأخير، والسلالة الأميركيّة (الأسد الأميركي) التي تعتبر  قريبة لسلالة الكهوف.

اللبدة

يعتقد أن ذكور الأسود الأوائل كانت عديمة اللبدة (الشعر حول الرقبة)، ويبدو  أن الذكور الأوروبيّة و ذكور العالم الجديد إستمرّت عديمة الشعر حتى حوالي  10،000 سنة مضت.يعتقد بأن الذكور ذات اللبدة ظهرت منذ 32000-190000 سنة ،  ويبدو أن الشكل الجديد ذي اللبدة كان له أفضليّة ما جعلته يوسّع موطنه  ويستبدل الشكل الأخر في إفريقيا وغربي أوراسيا.يعتقد العلماء بأن اللبدة قد  تطوّرت لدى الأسود بسبب ضغط الإنتقاء الجنسي، حيث اصبحت وحدها الأسود ذات  اللبدة هي التي تتناسل وهذا ما جعل اللبدة اليوم لاتخدم غاية سوى هذه  تقريباً.كان العلماء يعتقدون سابقاً أن حجم اللبدة وكثافتها ولونها دليل  على سلالة الأسود المعيّنة، حيث كان يستند إلى هذا في تعريف بعض السلالات  مثل أسد رأس الرجاء الصالح و أسد المغرب، أما الآن فقد أصبح يعرف أن  العوامل الخارجيّة (الطقس و درجة الحرارة) تؤثر على حجم و لون اللبدة، فقد  ظهر أن الأسود في حدائق الحيوان الأوروبيّة و الأميركيّة تنمو لديها لبدة  أكبر و أدكن لوناً مما كان سيحصل في موطنها الأصلي بغض النظر عن سلالتها.

السلوك الاجتماعي

إنتشار الأسود في إفريقيا 

تمضي ذكور الأسود معظم حياتها خاملة .الأسود حيوانات لاحمة تعيش في مجموعات  تسمّى زمراً (مفردها زمرة)، وتتألّف الزمرة من الإناث ذوات القربى  وأشبالها بالإضافة إلى ذكر أو ذكرين (أخوين في الغالب) والتي تقتضدي  مهمتهما بإخصاب الإناث و حماية حوز الزمرة.كان يعتقد أن الإناث هي وحدها  التي تقوم بعمليّة الصيد، أما الآن فأصبح يعرف أن الذكور تشارك في الصيد  أيضاً، فجميع الذكور العازبة التي لم تسيطر على زمرة خاصة بها تصطاد  بوتيرةٍ منتظمة، وحتى الذكور المسيطرة تبقى تشارك في الصيد أحياناً إلا أن  نسبة مشاركتها تختلف حسب شكل الأرض التي تقطنها وحسب نوعيّة الطرائد  المتوافرة.فيبدو أن الذكور في المناطق الحرجيّة تصطاد لنفسها بشكلٍ أكبر من  الذكور القاطنة في السهول المفتوحة، كما يبدو أن الذكور تفضّل الطرائد  الكبييرة الحجم كالجواميس بينما تفضّل الإناث الطرائد الأصغر حجماً كحمير  الزرد و النّو الموشّح، و بغض النظر عمّن يقتل الطريدة فإن الذكر هو دائماً  من يأكل أولاً ثم يليه باقي أفراد الزمرة.يدافع الذكور و الإناث عن الزمرة  ضدّ أي خطر خارجي و ضدّ الدخلاء، فيعرف أن الذكور لا تتحمّل وجود أي ذكر  غريب في حوزها كما أن الإناث لا تتحمّل وجود أي أنثى غريبة.تطرد الذكور  اليافعة من الزمرة عندما تبلغ النضوج الجنسي (أو قد تغادر بنفسها).يعتقد أن  السبب الذي يجعل ذكور الأسود عدائيّة جدّاً تجاه غيرها من الذكور و  المفترسات الأخرى، كالضباع والكلاب البريّة والفهود، هو إشتباكها بشكلٍ  مستمرّ في معارك عنيفة أكثر من غيرها من السنّوريّات الكبيرة. عندما يقوم  ذكر جديد (أو تحالف من الذكور) بالإستيلاء على زمرة وإطاحة الذكر المسيطر  السابق، فإنهم غالباً ما يقومون بقتل الأشبال المتبقية ويفسّر هذا الأمر  بأنّ الإناث لا تكون متقبلة للتزاوج حتى تكبر أشبالها أو تنفق. تبلغ ذكور  الأسود النضج الجنسي بحلول عامها الثالث، وتصبح قادرة على الإستيلاء على  زمرة خاصة لها بحلول عامها الرابع أو الخامس وتبدأ بالشيوخ عندما تبلغ  العام الثامن، مما يترك في هذا الوقت فرصة ضئيلة لأشبالها بالنضوج، لذلك  يجب عليها أن تبدأ بالتناسل حينما تسيطر على زمرة خاصة بها. قد تدافع  الأنثى عن أشبالها أي أشبال الذكر المهزوم ضدّ الذكور الجديدة لكن قلّما  تكون هذه المحاولة ناجحة.

الهجوم على الإنسان

قد يهاجم أسداً جائعاً إنساناً في بعض الأحيان إن مرّ بقربه، لكن بعض  الأسود (خاصةً الذكور) يبدو بأنها تعتبر الإنسان فريسةً محتملة لها. من  أبرز حالات إفتراس الإنسان لدى الأسود حالة أسود "تسافو" أكلة الإنسان و  أسود "مفويّ"، وفي كلتا الحالتين ذكر صيادي هذه الأسود أنها كانت قد إبتدعت  مهنة إفتراس الإنسان لفترة طويلة. لوحظ أن حالتيّ أسود "تسافو" و "مفويّ"  تتشابه في بعض الجهات، فكلا الأسود في الحالتين كانو أكبر من المعتاد  ويفتقدون اللبدة ويعانون من تسوّس الأسنان، وقد شكّ البعض بأن هذه الأسود  قد تكون نوعاً جديداً غير معرّف من الأسود أو أنها ذكور كبيرة في السن لا  تقوى على صيد فرائس طبيعيّة لها.كما سجلت بعض حالات الهجوم على الإنسان في  الأسر.القديمة












ملك الغابة

سبب تسميته ملك الغابهلان الاسد يتصرف تصرف الملوك بحيث انه لاياكل مع  الاناث ويقال انه لايأكل صيد حيوان آخر الا اذا كان جائعا جدا. ومن تصرفاته  ايضا ان له حدود على ارضه واناثه ولا يشرب من وعاء شرب الكلب فيه. وهو  اهول السباع 
​


----------



## النهيسى (30 يوليو 2012)

*الحمام الزاجل كيف يحدد مساره*








اكد علماء في دراسة نشرت بمجلة "نيتشر" العلمية بأن الحمام الزاجل  يستخدم المجال المغناطيسي للأرض لتحديد طريق العودة إلى المكان الذي ينتمي  إليه عند سفره لمسافات طويلة. 

وأوضح العلماء أن الحمام الزاجل يستخدم على الأرجح جزيئات مغناطيسية في منقاره لاستشعار المجال المغناطيسي للأرض. 


وذكر الباحثون من جامعة أوكلاند بنيوزيلندا أن الحمام الزاجل  يستخدم تلك القدرة الطبيعية لرسم خريطة للمجال المغناطيسي للأرض ومن ثم  الاستعانة بتلك الخريطة للعودة إلى موطنه. 


وتثير نتائج الدراسة الجديدة الشكوك حول النظرية الداعية إلى أن  الحمام الزاجل يستخدم حاسة الشم لتحديد طريق العودة إلى موطنه أثناء  الطيران. ووضعت كوردولا موراد وزملاؤها من جامعة أوكلاند مجموعة من الحمام  الزاجل في نفق خشبي ثبت على طرفيه صندوقان للعلف، كما قاموا بتثبيت لفائف  مغناطيسية خارج النفق. ودرب الحمام على التوجه لأحد صناديق العلف إذا كانت  اللفائف المغناطيسية غير فعالة والطيران نحو الصندوق الآخر إذا تم تفعيل  المجال المغناطيسي لتلك اللفائف. تشويش وقام العلماء بعد ذلك بتجارب تهدف  للتشويش على قدرة الحمام الزاجل على رصد المجال المغناطيسي. 


فقد ربط العلماء مغناطيسا بمنقار كل طائر الأمر الذي أدى إلى  التشويش بصورة كبيرة على قدرة الحمام على معرفة ما إذا كانت اللفائف  المغناطيسية تعمل أم لا. 


وقام فريق الباحثين بعد تلك التجربة بتخدير المنطقة العلوية من  منقار الحمام الزاجل الأمر الذي تسبب أيضا في تراجع قدرة الحمام على تحديد  المجال المغناطيسي الذي تولده اللفائف المغناطيسية. وقطع العلماء بعد ذلك  عصب مثلث الوجوه لدى الحمام الذي ينقل الإشارات البصرية وغيرها إلى المخ  ليكتشفوا أن قدرة الحمام على تحديد المجال المغناطيسي انهارت. 


ولم تتأثر قدرة الحمام على تحديد المجال المغناطيسي عندما قطع  الباحثون عصب الشم لدى الحمام الذي ينقل إشارات الشم إلى المخ، وهو ما  يتناقض مع النظرية القائلة إن الحمام الزاجل يستخدم حاسة الشم لتحديد طريقه  أثناء الطيران. 


وتتطابق تلك النتائج مع النظرية الداعية إلى أن الحمام الزاجل  يستخدم جزيئات في الجزء العلوي من منقاره لتحديد المجال المغناطيسي للأرض.  ويذكر أن تلك الجزيئات المغناطيسية في الجزء العلوي من منقار الحمام الزاجل  اكتشفت في السبعينيات. 










​


----------



## النهيسى (30 يوليو 2012)

* عالم القطط وفصائلها*







القطة هي حيوان أليف من الثديات ، ينتمي إلى فصيلة السنوريات 
تم تدجينه من قبل الانسان منذ حوالي 7000 عام ، ومتوسط عمر  القطط من 12-14 عاماً وقد يمتد للعشرين.

 ويعتقد أن أصل القطط البرية "اسلاف القطط" قد نشأت في جو صحراوي ويظهر ذلك  من ميل القطط إلى الحرارة والتعرض للشمس ، وغالباً  ما تنام في أماكن  معرضة لضوء الشمس أثناء النهار. 

كما تتمتع القطط بمهارة كبيرة في الصيد و الافتراس تقارب النمر 
إلا أنها لا تشكل خطراً حقيقياً على الإنسان نظراً لصغر حجمها

وتزن القطة بين 4 و 7 كجم ، وقليلاَ ما تصل إلى 10 كجم 
ومن الممكن للقطة أن تصل لـ23 كجم ، ويحدث ذلك عندما تطعم 
بشكل زائد ، ولا يجب فعل ذلك ، لأنه غير صحي و يسبب اضراراً لها

ومن الأمراض التي قد تصيب القطط مرض القلب ومن أعراضه فقد  الشهية ونقص  الوزن ومرض السكري وأعراضه أيضاً مشابهة لمرض  القلب إضافة للعطس الزائد  والعمى الذي يأتي نتيجة تكون المياه الزرقاء  على العين عند التقدم في السن

وهناك أنواع كثيرة من القطط أشهرها القطط المنزلية التي يحب كثير من الناس تربيتها والعناية بها في المنزل

وتأتي هذه القطط بعدة فصائل 



















السيامي: اذكى القطط المتواجدة وهو قصير الشعر أطراف جسمه  أغمق وهو  حساس جداً يتعلق كثيراً بصاحبه مطيع لأوامره واذا تخلى  عنه يصاب بحاله  نفسية ويمتنع عن الطعام 

الفارسي: من أجمل القطط , كثيف الشعر , قصير القوام ، 
يتصف بالكسل حيث أنه معظم الوقت نائم ، بتصف بالغباء 
لأنه من النوع الذي يصعب تربيته وتدريبه ، ويحب اللعب 
والتدليل كثيراً 

التركي: طويل الشعر , ذو وجه بيضاوي

الانجليزي: هذا النوع يفضله الاوربيون , مخطط مثل النمور 
تجد صوره على علب طعام القطط 

انقورا: قط مهجن بين السيامي و التركي , متوسط الشعر 
بيضاوي الوجه

الهيمالايا: مهجن بين السيامي والفارسي , كثيف الشعر
ذو شعر وبري , أطراف جسمه غامقة اللون , دائري الوجه 
قصيرة القامة 

​


----------



## النهيسى (30 يوليو 2012)

*ماذا حدث بعد أن حبست مجموعة من النحل داخل زجاجة؟*





















































​


----------



## النهيسى (30 يوليو 2012)

*من اسرار عالم الحيوان*








 



   تتمع أسماك القرش بمناعة طبيعية تحميها من الأمراض. 
 أنثى سمكة القرش تضع أكبر بيضة في العالم.

  يقوم النحل بزيارة نحو 4 ملايين زهرة كي يتمكن من صنع كيلوغرام واحد من العسل.

 لا يزيد عدد أسنان الفيل الأفريقي عن 4 أسنان

  في أستراليا يوجد نوع من الطيور التي تنبح بدلاً من أن تغرد.

   من الممكن أن تسحب بقرة وتجعلها تصعد الدرج (السلالم) إلا أنه من المستحيل أن تجعلها تقوم بينزول الدرج.

  أفضل طريقة لتحديد هوية الحمـــار هي أخذ بصمات أنوفها.

  الرقم القياسي الذي حققته دجاجة في الطيران حتى الآن هو 13 ثانية فقط.

  وضعية عيني الحمــار في رأسه تسمح له برؤية حوافره الأربعة بشكل دائم في آنٍ واحد.

  يستطيع ذكر فراشة الإمبراطور ان يشم رائحة أنثى فراشة الإمبراطور من على مسافة تصل إلى نحو 10 كيلومترات.

  الفأر يستطيع أن يعيش بلا ماء لمدة أطول من التي يستطيعها الجمل​


----------



## النهيسى (30 يوليو 2012)

*تجميع من
دنيا الوطن
*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (30 يوليو 2012)

متشكرين جدا  -اخى الغالى -المعلومات دمها خفيف  ولذيذة -ألف الف شكر -الرب يعوضك


----------



## aymonded (30 يوليو 2012)

موضوع رائع من أخ رائع محبوب من الجميع، واشكرك حقيقي على تعبك الحلو في التجميع، فعلاً موضوع فوق الرائع، والأكثر اللي فيه من عجائب عالم الإنسان هههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (31 يوليو 2012)

إيه التعب دا كله !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

أحلى تقييم


----------



## tonyturboman (31 يوليو 2012)




----------



## merna lovejesus (31 يوليو 2012)

موضوع روعه بجد


----------



## النهيسى (31 يوليو 2012)

*أشكر مروركم الكريم المحبوب
وتقييماتكم الرائعه
ربنا يحافظ عليكم
*​


----------



## النهيسى (31 يوليو 2012)

* :close_tem:close_tem:close_tem:close_tem


متابعه*​


----------



## النهيسى (31 يوليو 2012)

*كيفية تربية الصقور وتعليم القنص*









صيد الصقور
 حقيقة من الواجب ان نذكر ولو بعرض سطحي لهذا العنوان
 حيث ان صيد الصقور داخل في هواية  الصقارة ومن الضروري
 اذا لم يكن من الواجب على صاحب هذه الهواية معرفة كيف يصطاد الصقر وخاصة اذا ما عرفنا ان الصقار يتعرض
 احيانا لمواقف صعبة

 عندما يتنكر صقره ويهم بالهروب بعد اطلاقه لاي سبب كان
 ام لقلة مجالسته ومداراته او لسوء الاحوال الجوية او لوجود احد الجوارح الكبيرة كالعقاب وخوفه منها او لاي عائقا كان 
 ولذا سوف نذكر بعض الطرائق المشهورة في صيد الصقور ومنها

 شبكة الحمامة

 وهي شبكة مصنوعة من البلاستيك وبها خيوط  على شكل انشوطه توضع على ظهر الحمامة فتطلق في الخلاء 
 عند رؤية الصقر في الجو  بحيث تشبك هذه الخيوط في ارجل الصقر عند مهاجمته للفريسة

 شبكة السمانة

  وهي تقريب من الطريقة السابقة .  النقل وهي طريقة لا يحبذها البعض لما   فيها من ظلم للطائر الصغير المستخدم في جذب الجوارح الموجودة في المنطقة   الموجود فيها وهذه الطريقة 
 عبارة عن شبكة صغيرة على شكل سلة غذاء صغيرة جدا وبها خيوط بلاستيك كما في الشباك السابقة تعلق برجل جارح صغير 
  مثل الشبوط او السبرى ويوضع بها ريش حمام او ما يدل على وجود فريسه معه   ويطلق بحيث تغمض عينيه ولايرى وهذا ما يضمن طيرانه بشكل دائري (الحوم) وعلى   ارتفاع شاهق نسبيا
 حيث يراه كل جارح بالمنطقة وينقض عليه للحصول على ما معه من فريسه وهذا ما يجعله يعلق بخيوط البلاستيك المنتشرة
 بجوانب (النقل) وتشابكه مع الطائر  الصغير ويتعذر طيرانه بشكل طبيعي وسقوطهما ارضا

 تدريب الصقر

  تبدا هذه المرحلة مع بداية استلام الصقار للصقر ومن الواجب ان نشيرالى   اختلاف الطباع بين الحرار والشواهين وكذلك اختلاف طبع كل صقرعن الاخر ولكن   ما يجمعها طريقة واحدة في
 التدريب يتوقف نجاحها على براعة الصقار وخبرته ويتفاوت طول عملية التدريب بين صقار واخر

 ونوع واخر واول هذه الخطوات : -

 اطمئنان الصقر ( التدهيل )

 - تدريب الصقر في البداية الوقوف على اليد واستقراره عليها وهي خطوة تحتاج لصبر وسعة بال حيث يبدا الصقر بالانزعاج 
 عند رفع الغطاء عن عينيه ( البرقع ) لعدم تعوده ىعلى مجالسته الانسان وهذه  الخطوة تحتاج من الصقار لحمل صقره معه
 اطول فترة ممكنة يوميا لمدة اربع الى خمس ساعات حسب الظروف ومحاولة تعويده على رؤية الانسان بالدخول الى السوق
  والمجالس الى حين التزامه الهدوء وبداية الاطمئنان من الصقار وهذه الخطوة   تحتاج الى تجويع الصقر  وتقليل نصيبه من الطعام والذي غالبا ما يرفضه  الصقر  في اول الايام بحيث يصوم
 عن الاكل ومن المتعذر ان ياكل بدون غطاء على  عينيه وكذلك المداومة على  وضع اليد  على وجه الصقر وسحبها للصدر بحركة  خفيفة وغير مفاجئة وهي ما  يسمى بالتدهيل

 ويستمر الصقار على هذه  الخطوة لحين يطلب الصقر الاكل بدون غطاء الوجه (  البرقع ) والقفز من المكان  المخصص له ( الوكر ) على يد الصقار والاكل  باطمئنان دون الخوف ويستمر على  هذه الحالة لمدة خمس او عشرة ايام على ان  يستعمل الصقار بعض الاصوات  اوالاسماء التي يحب ان يطلقها على صقره اثناء  تناول الصقر الطعام .

 التنكيس

 وهي خطوة تلي خطوة اطمئنان الصقر وهي ما يسميها الصقاره ( التدهيل ) (#) وخطوة التنكيس تطبق في مكان واسع 
  ويستحسن ان تكون في الخلاء حيث ياخذ الصقر والصقار راحتيهما لملائمة   الجو  وقربه من المناخ الطبيعي للصيد ويحبذ في بداية هذه الخطوة ان يربط   سبوق  الصقر بحبل محبوك يسميه الصقاره (سبب) ويتراوح طول هذا الحبل بين 10 –  20  متر
 بشرط ان يكون الطرف الاخر مربوط بشئ ثقيل يصعب على الصقر الطيران  به  بعيدا ثم يقف شخصين  يبعد احدهما عن الاخر مسافة معينة بحيث يكفى الحبل   وصول الصقر لكليهما ويوضع بيد كل شخص قطعة من اللحم وبعد ذلك ياخذ من برقع   الطير فيبدا الشخص البعيد بدعاء الصقر بصوت مرتفع بنفس
 العبارات التي  يستخدمها الصقار اثناء عملية اطعام الصقر بالخطوة السابقة  (التدهيل) وسوف  يطير الصقر عند سماعه لهذه العبارات ورؤيته لقطعة اللحم  متجها الى الشخص  الذي يدعيه
 بحيث يعطى هذا الشخص قليلا من اللحم للصقر ثم يخفيه عنه  ويبدا الشخص  الاخر بدعاءه بنفس العبارات مما يجعل الصقر يعود اليه وياكل  قليلا من  اللحم وتستمر هذه الطريقة لعدة مرات لحين الوثوق من ان الصقر قد  اطمئن  لاصحابه ومن علامات الاطمئنان الاستقرار على يد الصقار دون تحريك  الجناحين
 بقوة "الكفاخ" وكذلك الاكل دون النظرلعين الصقار .

  وهنا لا بد ان نذكر ان هناك طرق اخرى للتنكيس يستخدمها البعض وهي بنفس   الطريقة ولكن باستخدام الاختفاء الكلي بمشلح او بشت من الشخص الذي يدعي   الصقر مما يجعل الصقر يبحث 
 عن الطعام فلا يجده وهذا يضطره للعوده للشخص الاخر الذي انطلق منه والذي يكون على مقربة منه وفي هذه الطريقة
  يحبذ استخدام الملواح او الشلو .وتستمر هذه الطريقة لعدة مرات قد تستمر  من  2 – 4 ايام لحين الاطمئنان ان الصقر قد وثق من صاحبه وبعدها  يستغني عن   السبب ويطلق الصقر بعدها بنفس الطريقة بدون سبب وبعد ذلك يبدا الصقار   باختبار سرعة صقره وقدرته على المناوره واللحاق بالفريسة وذلك باطلاق حمامة
 في الجو واطلاق الصقر عليها واللحاق بها واصطيادها . 

 عموما تستمر عملية التنكيس من يومين الى خمسة ايم في الغالب وتزداد في حالة كون الصقر جرناس او شاهين فهما اصعب
 تدريبا من الفرخ . 

 ومن الضروري جدا في هذه المرحلة ان لا يعطي الصقر طعامه لمدة يوم  على   الاقل قبل اطلاقه ، وكلما كان الصقر تدريبه اسهل بشرط ان لا يكون الجوع   سببا في ضعف الصقر واعتلال صحته
 ولكن بمقدار معين يحدده الصقار وحالة  الصقر الصحية

 التعليم

 هذه الخطوة هي قبل الاخيرة ، حيث يدرب فيها الصقر على عملية القنص (اصطياد الفريسة) والتي تكون طائر الحبارى
  وهو الفريسة المفضلة للصقار وتتم هذه العملية بهد الصقر (اطلاقه) على   حبارى كسير (مكسورة الجناح) يتعلم على اصطيادها لان هناك بعض الصقورلا تعرف   طائر الحبارى
 وخاصة الفرخ والذي يهاب في بعض الاحيان من الحبارى  خصوصا  اذا كان من ارض  لا يوجد بها حبارى ،وهذه الخطوة هي دليل او مؤشر على  امكانية القنص  بالصقر من عدمه .

 الهدد

 وهي الخطوة  الاخيرة والتي ينتظرها الصقار بكل شوق وشغف فهي نتاج الخطوات  السابقة  وعندها اما ان يكون الصقر عند حسن صاحبه واعتزازه بهواما ان يخيب  ظنه . ولا  تتعدى في معظم الاحوال اربع شهورالتي تبدا مع بداية الشهر  الحادي عشر
  الافرنجي "نوفمبر" وحتى بداية الشهر الثالث الافرنجي حيث يسعى الصقار  للبحث  عن الاماكن المعشبة والتي يكثر فيها العشب والماء وانتظار بداية  هجرة طائر  الحبارى من الشرق 
 حيث الاماكن الباردة الى الغرب حيث الدفئ وهذا  الطائر يبدا هجرته في  منتصف شهر اكتوبر ويمر على المناطق الشمالية للمملكة  العربية السعودية وهو  لا شك ينزل عندما يجد مكانا آمنا مخضرا  بالعشب . 

 ويكون القنوص الباحثين عن هذا الطائر على اهبة الاستعداد
 في هذه  المرحلة حيث تعد الصقور بشكل جيد بعد فترة التدريب القاسية وفي  المقناص يعد  الصقر بحيث لا يعطى الوجبة الكاملة ولا حتى منتصف الوجبة بل  قطع قليلة من  اللحم لسد جوعه
 فقط ولا تعطى له الا في اخر النهار مع مغيب الشمس حيث  تعد فترة الصباح  الباكر وفترة العصر هما افضل فترات الهدد والقنص وهما  الفترات الطبيعية   لوقت صيد الصقر لفريسته .

 ومن الدلالات على  وجود طائر الحبارى في مكان ما هو وجود "الجرة" اثر هذا  الطائر المميزة  والتي يعرفها الصقار جيدا او ان يذكر لهم رعاة الاغنام  والبدو مشاهدة طائر  الحبارى في مكان ما وعموما طائر الحبارى في مكان ما ،  وعموما طائر الحبارى  لا ينزل الا في الاماكن الامنة بعيدا عن الناس  والسيارات حتى وان كانت هذه  الاماكن قليلة الخضرة .

 المقيض او الربطة

 وهذه المرحلة هي مرحلة خطرة جدا واصعب المراحل التي يواجهها الصقار وهي مرحلة تغيير ريش الصقر حيث تستمر
 هذه الفترة لمدة ستة اشهر الى 8 اشهر وهي اشهر الصيف
  ويحتاج الصقر في هذه لمكان بارد مشمس بعيد عن اعين وحركة الناس وذلك   للمحافظة على عملية خروج الريش الجديد  والذي يظهر بشكل بطيئ جدا وبشكل   معين حيث تسقط كل ريشتين
 على حدة بفترة يوم الى اربعة ايام تباعا  وخروجهما وسقوط ما بعدهما من ريش  واهم هذا الريش هو ريش الاجنحة والذي  يحتوي كل جناح على ثمان ريشات  اصعبها واخطرها الامواس وهي اخر ريشة تسقط من  الجناح واطولها

 وقد تستغرق خروج الريشة الواحدة وتمامها نحو  شهرين وفي فترة الربطة تكثر  الامراض بين الصقور وهي اصعب ما يواجهه الصقار  واكثر ما يجلب له الحزن  والخوف على صقوره . وهذه الفترة  وامراضها وعنائها  تحتاج الى كتاب خاص بها  لكثرة ما بها من امراض اتمنـى اني افدتـكم ولـو  بشيئ بسيط






















​


----------



## النهيسى (31 يوليو 2012)

*تعرفوا على الحشرة السفاحة!*








 



يبدو من الصورة أن هذه الحشرة قامت بقتل هذه النملات وهي تتكبد عبء   حملها على ظهرها لتفوز بوجبة غداء دسمة ولكن الأمر ليس كذلك فهذه الحشرة  التي يطلق عليها اسم “الحشرة السفاحة  assassin bugs“ تتبع واحدة من اغرب  الطرق في التخفي من الأعداء عن طريق حمل النمل 
الميت على ظهرها لاخافة مفترسيها و خاصة العناكب. هذه الطريقة الغريبة في  التخفي أدهشت أحد المصورين و جذبته لتجسيدها في صور وهو يمضي اكثر من نصف  ساعة في كل مرة يقوم بتصويرها كما  أنه يستخدم كاميرا خاصة للتكبير فحجم  هذه الحشرة لا يزيد عن واحد سنتيمتر 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









































بالرغم من طريقتها المخيفة في التخفي من الأعداء الا أن هذه 
الحشرات صغيرة جدا و لا يتجاوز طولها الواحد سنتيمتر و هي تقوم  أيضا بقتل  النمل بطريقة خبيثة اذ تقوم بحقن أجسامها بانزيم فتاك  ثم تقوم بمص ما  بجوفها حتى تجف ثم تقوم بحمل الجثث الميته على ظهرها، عدد هذه الجثث قد  يتجاوز العشرين في بعض الأحيان !

تنتمي هذه الحشرة للعائلة (ريديوفيداي  Reduviidae)
التي تضم أكثر من 7000 نوع و هذه صورتها من دون تخف.

يقول المصور الماليزي “هوك بينج جويك  Hock Ping Guek” أنه استخدم خاصية  التصوير المكبر لالتقاط صور لهذه الحشرة  الصغيرة في طريقتها المدهشة في  التخفي و في كل مرة يجد فيها حشرة من هذا النوع يمضي أكثر من 30 دقيقة في 
التقاط أكبر عدد من الصور من زوايا مختلفة ثم بقوم باختيار الأفضل منها.​


----------



## النهيسى (31 يوليو 2012)

*نوع انتحاري من النمل الأبيض يفجر نفسه لقتل أعداءه*







 كشفت دراسة حديثة نشرت اليوم الاثنين، فى  بروكسل ظاهرة فريدة من نوعها لدى  نوع من النمل الأبيض، تتمثل في حمل عبوات  من سائل سام من قبل أفراد النمل  الأكبر سنًا، ليقوموا بتفجيرها في حال تعرض  السرب لهجوم معاد، مضحين بذلك  بحياتهم من أجل الجماعة. ورجحت الدراسة التى أجراها فريق من  الباحثين،  تحت إشراف جان شوبوتنيك من الأكاديمية الفنية للعلوم في براغ، أن  النمل  كبير السن هو الذي يقوم بهذه المهمة بسبب تراجع قوة أسنانه وتراجع   فعاليتها في البحث عن غذاء للسرب مما يجعل ”شيوخ” النمل يخدمون سربهم بهذه   الطريقة.

 واكتشف الباحثون أكياسا متفجرة على ظهر  النمل من فصيلة ”نيوكابريترميس  تاركوا” موجودة في الجزء الذي يربط صدر  النمل بمؤخرته، وإنه يمكن التعرف  بشكل جيد على هذه الحقائب من خلال اللون  الأزرق لدى بعض النمل، واللون  الأبيض لدى البعض الآخر.

 ولاحظ الباحثون أنه عندما يتعرض هذا النمل  لهجوم من قبل نمل آخر من فصيلة  ”لابيوتيرمس لابراليس” فإن ”النمل الأزرق”  يكون أكثر شراسة في الرد، حيث  يعض هذا النمل في البداية ثم يطلق شحنته  المتفجرة ويموت جراء ذلك، وترجح  الدراسة أن النمل المتقدم في السن يطور هذا  السلاح ويكون على أتم  الاستعداد لاستخدامه وقت الضرورة.

 ولقد أظهرت الأبحاث أن السائل الموجود في الأكياس الزرقاء أكثر فعالية من السائل الموجود في الأكياس البيضاء​


----------



## النهيسى (31 يوليو 2012)

*قرود تخضع للعلاج من الإحباط الشديد في الأرجنتين*







 تخضع  مجموعة من القرود من فصائل الكارايا، الاكبر حجما بين باقي القرود،  لعلاج  من الاحباط في حديقة بيئية بالارجنتين، تعرضت له بعد نفوق اقدم  انثيين في  المجموعة، وتعين علاجها بعد رفضها تناول الطعام.

 وحسب «دنيا الوطن» ذكرت منسقة الحديقة ميريام  رودريجث في تصريحات نقلتها  وسائل الاعلام المحلية انه منذ عام ونصف نفقت  قردتان لاسباب طبيعية في  حديقة بيئية تقع على بعد 561 كلم غربي بوينوس آيرس  و«حينها اكتأب رفاقهما  الذكور». 

وأوضحت ان قرود هذه الحديقة التي تبلغ  مساحتها 12 هكتارا «تتعايش في جماعة  وفي اجواء عائلية»، مضيفة: «بعد نفوق  الانثيين، لاحظنا انها تتعامل  بأسلوب غريب، لكننا كنا نعتقد ان الامر يتعلق  بالطعام فقط». 

وقام المسؤولون عن الحديقة بسبب قلقهم  ازاء رفض القرود تناول الغذاء  باستشارة متخصصين من حديقة حيوان قريبة،  اشاروا الى ان «الحيوانات يمكن ان  تكون في حالة احباط شديدة». 

وشخص الطبيب النفسي سرخيو كاستيو بعد اجراء عدة تحاليل اصابة القرود بالاحباط.​


----------



## النهيسى (31 يوليو 2012)

*طــائر جدا انيــق ... بط الماندرين*








إذا أخذنا الشق الأول من الكلمة، فكلنا يعرف البط، ذلك الطائر المائي  الشهير الذي نستفيد من لحمه وبيضه كمصدر غذائي، وأظن أن أجمل مشهد يمكن أن  نشاهد فيه هذا البط هو مشهده مطهياً على طاولة الطعام وسط السلطات  والمقبلات! لكننا على موعد في هذا الموضوع مع مشهد أكثر جمالاً للبط:

قد تشعرون أن هذا الجمال الساحر غير حقيقي لتناسقه البديع، ولكنه إبداع الخالق سبحانه وتعالى!

يُعرف هذا البط باسم بط الماندرين أو البط الصيني، ويعود أصله إلى اليابان،  بينما ينتشر في جنوب روسيا وشمال الصين واليابان وجنوب إنجلترا و سيبيريا.

وسُمي بهذا الاسم لألوانها الزاهية التي تشبه ثمار الماندرين (اليوسفي)،  حيث يتميز بصدره البني المائل للبنفسجي، مع خطوط عمودية سوداء وبيضاء  والجزء السفلي أبيض اللون مع جوانب ذهبية وسوداء اللون، أما الظهر والذيل  فلونهما أخضر زيتي مائل نحو البني، بينما توجد ريشات تغطي الذيل من أعلى  باللون الأزرق والأخضر!
وكعادة أي شيء جميل حولنا، هذا النوع مهدد بالانقراض بسبب تخريب موطنه  الطبيعي لذا قامت اليابان سنة 1980 بجلب 3000 زوج من هذا النوع من هولاندا  من أجل تعمير موطنه الطبيعي.




































​


----------



## النهيسى (31 يوليو 2012)

*أنواع عناكب الطاووس*








يبلغ عدد أنواع عناكب الطاووس المكتشفة حتى الآن أكثر من 25عنكبوت  وسنذكر أجملهم في هذا الموضوع أي حوالي 10 أنواع، و تعتبر استراليا الموطن  الأصلي لعناكب الطاووس حيث تعيش هذه العناكب في غابات سيدني وتنتشر في  ولاية كوينزلاند ونيو ساوث ويلز وقد كرس العالم الأستراليJurgen Otto حياته  في دراسة هذه العناكب ويعتبر هو المرجع الأصلي لصور هذه العناكب  ومعلوماتها كما يعتبر هو مكتشف الكثير من الأنواع الجميلة من هذه العناكب.

عناكب الطاووس تنتمي إلى عائلة العناكب القفازة(Jumping Spider)  ويعرف الإسم العلمي لهذه العائلة بـ(Salticidae) وهي تحتوي على أكثر من 500  جنس أي حوالي أكثر من 5000 نوع من ضمنهم أكثر من 25عنكبوت طاووس ،وبهذا  تعتبر عائلة العناكب القفازة أكبر عائلات العناكب لأنها تحتوي على حوالي  13% من أنواع العناكب.




































​


----------



## النهيسى (31 يوليو 2012)

*الماعز قادر على التعرف على نسله حتى بعد عام من فراقه*







    	 		قال علماء من بريطانيا إن الماعز قادر على  التعرف على نسله حتى بعد  عام من فراقه وذلك من خلال صوته الذي يسمى  "ثغاء". وحسب العلماء في  دراستهم التي نشرت نتائجها اليوم الأربعاء مجلة  "بروسيدنجز" التابعة  للأكاديمية الملكية للعلوم في بريطانيا، تستطيع أنثى  الماعز أيضا تمييز  صوت نسلها، بل وصوت الكبير والصغير.

   	 		ورجح العلماء أن يحول ذلك بين حدوث تزاوج  بين أمهات الماعز  وأبنائها الذكور، أي يمنع ما يمكن تسميته بـ "زواج  المحارم". وراقب فريق  الباحثين تحت إشراف الودي بريفر من جامعة كوين ماري  في لندن تصرف الماعز  القزمي في أحد المزارع بمقاطعة نوتينجهامشير  الإنجليزية وسجلوا أصوات  الماعز الكبير على مدى خمسة أسابيع ثم أسمعوها  فورا لتسع أمهات من الماعز،  ثم عرضوها مرة أخرى على نفس الأمهات بعد 11 إلى  17 شهرا أي بعد 7 إلى 13  شهرا من فطام الماعز الصغير، أي انقطاعه عن لبن  أمه.

   	 		وجد الباحثون أن رد فعل الماعز الأم على  ثغاء نسلها كان قويا  وواضحا وإن كان ضعيفا بوضوح عن رد فعلها إزاء هذا  الصوت بعد خمسة أسابيع  من مولد أبنائها. ويعتقد الباحثون أن الماعز يستفيد  من هذه القدرة، ليس  فقط من خلال تجنب "زواج المحارم" مع أبنائها، بل من  خلال المحافظة على  علاقة مستقرة مع نسلها من الماعز الأنثى حيث تظل أنثيات  المجموعة الواحدة  غالبا متماسكة في إطار علاقة الأمومة طوال حياتها.

   	وقال الباحثون إن قوة ذاكرة الحيوانات على  تذكر الصوت موجودة على ما  يبدو بين الحيوانات الثديية بشكل أكبر بكثير عما  كان يعتقد العلماء. ومن  المعروف بالفعل لدى العلماء أن أسود البحر  الأسترالية ودب البحر الشمالي  يستطيع تذكر صوت نسله بعد عامين إلى أربعة  أعوام، على الأقل، من فطامه.​


----------



## النهيسى (31 يوليو 2012)

*عالم القطط وفصائلها*











القطة هي حيوان أليف من الثديات ، ينتمي إلى فصيلة السنوريات 
تم تدجينه من قبل الانسان منذ حوالي 7000 عام ، ومتوسط عمر  القطط من 12-14 عاماً وقد يمتد للعشرين.

 ويعتقد أن أصل القطط البرية "اسلاف القطط" قد نشأت في جو صحراوي ويظهر ذلك  من ميل القطط إلى الحرارة والتعرض للشمس ، وغالباً  ما تنام في أماكن  معرضة لضوء الشمس أثناء النهار. 

كما تتمتع القطط بمهارة كبيرة في الصيد و الافتراس تقارب النمر 
إلا أنها لا تشكل خطراً حقيقياً على الإنسان نظراً لصغر حجمها

وتزن القطة بين 4 و 7 كجم ، وقليلاَ ما تصل إلى 10 كجم 
ومن الممكن للقطة أن تصل لـ23 كجم ، ويحدث ذلك عندما تطعم 
بشكل زائد ، ولا يجب فعل ذلك ، لأنه غير صحي و يسبب اضراراً لها

ومن الأمراض التي قد تصيب القطط مرض القلب ومن أعراضه فقد  الشهية ونقص  الوزن ومرض السكري وأعراضه أيضاً مشابهة لمرض  القلب إضافة للعطس الزائد  والعمى الذي يأتي نتيجة تكون المياه الزرقاء  على العين عند التقدم في السن

وهناك أنواع كثيرة من القطط أشهرها القطط المنزلية التي يحب كثير من الناس تربيتها والعناية بها في المنزل

وتأتي هذه القطط بعدة فصائل 



















السيامي: اذكى القطط المتواجدة وهو قصير الشعر أطراف جسمه  أغمق وهو  حساس جداً يتعلق كثيراً بصاحبه مطيع لأوامره واذا تخلى  عنه يصاب بحاله  نفسية ويمتنع عن الطعام 

الفارسي: من أجمل القطط , كثيف الشعر , قصير القوام ، 
يتصف بالكسل حيث أنه معظم الوقت نائم ، بتصف بالغباء 
لأنه من النوع الذي يصعب تربيته وتدريبه ، ويحب اللعب 
والتدليل كثيراً 

التركي: طويل الشعر , ذو وجه بيضاوي

الانجليزي: هذا النوع يفضله الاوربيون , مخطط مثل النمور 
تجد صوره على علب طعام القطط 

انقورا: قط مهجن بين السيامي و التركي , متوسط الشعر 
بيضاوي الوجه

الهيمالايا: مهجن بين السيامي والفارسي , كثيف الشعر
ذو شعر وبري , أطراف جسمه غامقة اللون , دائري الوجه 
قصيرة القامة 


​


----------



## النهيسى (31 يوليو 2012)

*بالصور والفيديو..سلحفتان تنهيان علاقة رومانسية دامت 115عاما*


   قال مسئولون في حديقة نمساوية للحيوانات إن زوجين من السّلاحف يبدو ان قد أنهيا علاقة رومانسية بينهما دامت قرن أو أكثر.
    ونقلت صحيفة نمساوية عن المسئولة عن الحديقة بمدينة كلاجنفورت، هيلجا  هاب،  أن زوجي السلاحف الكبيرين، يعيشان معاً منذ صغرهما، وقد أُحضرا إلى  الحديقة  من سويسرا قبل 36 عاماً.

    وأضافت هاب لكن من دون سبب نعرفه يبدو أنهما تشاجرا، حتى أنهما لا يمكنهما الوقوف بجانب بعضهما.

    وأشارت إلى أن السلحفاتين، بيبي وبولدي، البالغين من العمر 115 عاماً انفصلا بعد أن قضمت الأولى قطعة من صدفة بولدي.

    وقالت هاب لدينا طاقم يبحث ويحاول إعادة  السلحفاتين إلى التعامل مع  بعضهما، ونأمل أن يتمكنا من استعادة الإنسجام  مجدداً نتمنى أن نتمكن من  إتمام المصالحة.


























اللى يحب يشوف الفيديو هنا

http://www.alwatanvoice.com/arabic/news/2012/06/20/289333.html

​


----------



## النهيسى (31 يوليو 2012)

*حصان يسبح 3 ساعات متواصلة بعرض البحر قبل إنقاذه*







   نجا حصان عربي من الموت، بعد أن قضى ثلاث ساعات متواصلة يسبح في مياه  المحيط، قطع خلالها 3 أميال، بعد أن جرفه الموج من الشاطئ إلى عمق المياه.  وكان الحصان الذي يطلق عليه "ويليام" مشاركا في عرض لالتقاط الصور بأحد  شواطئ كاليفورنيا، ولكن أصوات اصطدام الأمواج أصابته بالذعر؛ فاندفع يركض  إلى داخل البحر، بحسب صحيفة "ديلي ميل" البريطانية.

  وقالت ميندي بيترز مالكة الحصان: "أنا من الجيل الثالث لمربي الخيل، ولم  أرَ واقعة مثل هذه من قبل. لقد رأيت بعض الخيل تقوم بأشياء لافتة؛ لكني لم  أرَ شيئا مثل هذا".

  وأضاف "كان هناك نحو 20 مصورا على الشاطئ، وأرادوا أن يلتقطوا صورا وقت  غروب الشمس، لكن "ويليام" أصيب بالذعر جراء أصوات الموج العالية؛ فكان يركض  بقوة على الشاطئ والناس يحاولون أن يمسكوا به؛ لكنه قفز في مياه البحر".

  وأشارت ميندي التي تربي خيولا عربية في مزرعة "الكابيتان" بكاليفورنا مع  زوجها السابق المنتج السينمائي جون بيترز، إلى أن "الحصان كان يرتدي كامل  سرجه ومعداته"، معربة عن استغرابها من كونه لم يغرق أو يتعثر في خطامه.

  ولم تكن ميندي موجودة وقت الحادثة؛ لكنها علمت بها من مساعدها، فتوقعت أن  يلقى حتفه؛ لأنه كان يسبح في المحيط، ولأن الأجواء أظلمت ولم يعد يرى، إلا  أنها طلبت منهم أن يبلغوا حرس الشواطئ.

  وبعد أن قطع الحصان ثلاثة أميال سباحةً لاحظ عمال نفط مهام عملهم بالبحر  حيوانا أبيضَ يسبح في الماء؛ فأبلغوا مساعدة ميندي؛ التي أخبرت بدورها خفر  الشواطئ، فقامت قوة على الفور بالوصول إليه وإنقاذه.​


----------



## النهيسى (31 يوليو 2012)

*تعرف على طائر " ابو ملعقة "*







 أبو ملعقة أصفر المنقاروهو طائر ينتمي إلى جنس أبو ملعقة، والتي تنتمي  إلى فصيلة أبو منجليات، وهو يتواجد في جنوب شرق أستراليا ويتواجد في حالة  متشردة بنيوزلندا وجزيرة لورد هاو وجزيرة نورفولك. وتواجد في البحيرات  والمياه الضحلة المفتوحة ،وكثيرا ماتجثم في الأشجار غالبا. ويتغذى بشكل  كبير على المائيات ،كما يتميز بالطيران ورؤوسها ممدودة. 

أبو ملعقة الملكي والمعروف أيضا باسم أبو ملعقة أسود المنقار وهو طائر  من جنس أبو ملعقة والتي تنتمي إلى فصيلة أبو منجليات ، وكما هو الحال مع  طيور أبو ملعقيات فإنها تعيش في البحيرات والمياه الضحلة في كل من أستراليا  ونيوزلندا واندونيسيا وبابوا وغينيا الجديدة وجزر سليمان. وقيل أيضا انها  أدخلت إلى كاليدونيا الجديدة ،وأبو ملعقة الملكي يأكل القشريات والعوالق  والأسماك الصغيرة.

 أبو ملعقة الوردي
هو طائر ينتمي لجنس أبو ملعقة،  والتي تنتمي إلى فصيلة أبو منجليات ،وهي تعيش في جنوب شرق أميركا الجنوبية  ،ويتواجد معظمها في جبال الانديز وفي المناطق الساحلية بمنطقة البحر  الكاريبي وأمريكا الوسطى والمكسيك، وساحل الخليج في الولايات المتحدة.






































































​


----------



## النهيسى (31 يوليو 2012)

*"داريوس" أكبر أرنب فى العالم*


  الأرنب داريوس حصل على لقب أكبر أرنب فى العالم، بعدما وصل وزنه تقريبًا 16 كيلو جرامًا وطولة أربعة أقدام و4 بوصات.

   وقالت جريدة الديلى ميل البريطانية، إن الأرنب الذى يبلغ من العمر ثلاث   سنوات ونصف، يتناول يوميًا 12 ثمرة من الجزر، للحفاظ على قوته وتغذية   أظافره التى تنمو بشكل مدهش.

   وأفادت الجريدة أن الأرنب رغم حصوله بالفعل على لقب أكبر أرنب فى  العالم،  إلا أنه قد حطم رقمه القياسى السابق بعد أن قام الأطباء البيطريون  بقياسه  الشهر الماضى، واكتشفوا أن الأرنب قد نما بمقدار بوصة.

   داريوس الأرنب العملاق احتفل مع حبيبته ومالكته آنيت إدواردز بعيد  ميلاده  أمس الأحد، بالإضافة إلى احتفال مالكته بتحطيم الرقم القياسى  لداريوس.

   وقالت آنيت إدواردز التى تبلغ من العمر 60 عامًا إن الأرنب من سلالة   الأرانب العملاقة، وعيد ميلاده يوم 8 إبريل ومن اللطيف حقا أننا نحتفل بعيد   ميلاد داريوس مع عيد القيامة.

   وأضافت آنيت أن الأرنب يتناول وجبتين فى اليوم، وتشمل الوجبة ثلاثة  تفاحات  وثمرة كرنب، وهو يركض طوال اليوم وذلك أدى إلى نموه بهذا الشكل.

   وتقول “إنه بالفعل وحش وسيم وبالرغم من ذلك، هناك دائما بريق فى عينيه عندما تقترب منه”.

   وأكدت آنيت أنها فى بعض الأحيان لا تصدق أنها تملك أرنبا مثل ما يوجد فى فيلم والاس وغروميت وهو لطيف جدا ومحبوب.

   وقال متحدث باسم موسوعة غينيس للأرقام القياسية: “هذا هو أكبر أرنب فى   العالم، وداريوس هو أكبر من كل الأرانب التى سجلت هذا اللقب فى عقد سابق”.


































​


----------



## النهيسى (31 يوليو 2012)

*حيوانات تدافع عن صغارها*








 


  من أروع ما يميّز الحيوانات أنها تشعر بالأمومة تجاه صغارها في لحظات  الخطر فنجدها تدافع عنها بكل شراسة حتى لو كان العدو حيواناً مفترساً بل  نجد بعض الحيوانات تضحي بنفسها من أجل أولادها مثل أنثى الفيل والبطة  البريّة في سبيل إنقاذ أولادها. 














































​


----------



## النهيسى (31 يوليو 2012)

*حمام القلب الدامي 
*







 من الصعب التصديق أن هذا الطائر صحيح ومعافى وغير مجروح، فالبقعة الحمراء المميزة الموجودة على صدره توحي بوجود جرح غائر .حمامة  القلب الدامي توجد فقط في الفلبين،وهي من فصيلة الحمام واليمام وتتميز  بالبقعة الحمراء الشبيهة بالدماء، ويتغير ريشها حسب وضع الإضاءة فيمكن أن  يظهر بلون بنفسجي أو أخضر أو أزرق بينما هو في الواقع رمادي اللون! والذكر  أكبر قليلاً من الأنثى وبقعته أكثر احمراراً. 
 تعيش حمامة القلب الدامي في الغابات الكثيفة في جزر الفلبين،وهي طائر خجول  وهاديء جداً ونادراً ما تغادر الأرض إلا إلى عشها، وتطير فقط للبحث عن  الطعام والماء حيث تتغذى على البذوروالتوت واليرقات،وتعتبر فريسة سهلة بسبب  هدوئها وتواجدها لفترات طويلة على الأرض.
























​


----------



## النهيسى (31 يوليو 2012)

*دراسة: الذباب يلجأ إلى الكحول لينسى صد "الحبيب"*










  	أظهرت دراسة جديدة أن ذكر الذبابة يفضل  الأطعمة التي تحتوي على الكحول  على الأطعمة العادية حين يتعرض للصد من قبل  أنثى، تمامًا كما يفعل بعض  البشر لينسوا مشاكلهم.

 	وجمع علماء من جامعة كاليفورنيا في سان  فرانسيسكو، 24 من ذكور ذباب  الفاكهة ووضع نصفها مع إناث مستعدة للتزاوج  والنصف الآخر مع إناث سبق وأن  تزاوجت، وبعد عدة أيام من التزاوج المتكرر أو  الرفض المتكرر، نقل ذكور  الذباب إلى وعاءين يحتويان طعامًا يحتوي على  الكحول وطعامًا لا خاليًّا من  الكحول ويمكن لها أن تأكله، بحسب موقع “نيو  ساينس”.

 	واعتقد العلماء أن الذباب سيختار الطعام  العادي، غير أن النتيجة كانت  مختلفة؛ حيث ظهر أن الذباب الذي تعرض للصد  اختار الطعام مع الكحول، وتبين  أن الذباب الذي صدته الإناث شرب كمية كحول  أكبر بأربع مرات من الذباب الذي  تزاوج.

 	ويشك الباحثون في أن تكون مادة كيميائية  في الدماغ تسمى “نوروبيبتيد أف”  (أن بي أف) تلعب دورًا في الربط بين ردة  فعل الأنثى وتصرف الذكر، مشيرين  إلى أنه سبق وأن تبين أن هذه المادة هي  المسؤولة عن تفضيل الكحول.

 	لذلك يعتقد العلماء أن تخفيض مستوى هذه  المادة في الدماغ يجعل الذكور  الذين تعرضوا للصد يتصرفون مثل الذكور الذين  تزاوجوا، أي لا يفضلون الطعام  الذي يتضمن الكحول.

 	وتقول أولريك هيبرلاين -وهي أستاذة محاضرة  في علم التشريح والأعصاب في  جامعة كاليفورنيا في سان فرانسيسكو- إن لدى  البشر ناقلًا دماغيًّا مشابهًا  يطلق عليه اسم الببتيد العصبي “ي”، ما قد  يمهد الطريق لعلاجات جديدة ضد  إدمان الكحول والمخدرات.
 	ويعتبر العلماء أن تعديل نسب هذه الببتيدات العصبية لدى البشر قد يساهم في القضاء على الإدمان.

 	وتشير هيبرلاين إلى اختبارات سريرية جارية  حاليًّا لتقييم قدرة  الببتيدات العصبية “ي” على التخفيف من حدة القلق  وغيره من الاضطرابات  النفسية، إضافة إلى البدانة.
​


----------



## النهيسى (31 يوليو 2012)

*أم الدب وهي تضرب إبنها لإسائته الأدب ثم تحتضنه*










   لا يعرف ما هو السبب الذي دعا أم الدب لضرب وتأنيب إبنها ولكنها بلا أدنى  شك صور في غاية الروعة وستحفظ في أرشيفات صور الحياة الطبيعية من حول  العالم تلك التي التقطتها عدسة مصورة الحياة الطبيعية المبدعة الأوكرانية  (تات يانا ئيريبتسوفا  Tat’yana Zherebtsova) في حديقة حيوان سمفروبل في  أوكرانيا.

  نعم لقد كانت هناك مستعدة بكاميراتها في اللحظة المناسبة لإلتقاط هذه  الصور الرائعة حيث رفعت الأم إبنها من رقبته بقسوه وصرخت عليه بما يظهر  بأنه تأنيب شديد بينما ظهره على الجدار وليظهر الصغير كأنه يدافع عن نفسه,  إنتهت مواجهة الإبن والأم  التي تزن حوالي الـ 250 كلج, بحضن حان على  طفلها.

  وبالتأكيد فإن هذا الصغير لن يعيد خطأه مهما كان بعد هذا العقاب!

























​


----------



## النهيسى (31 يوليو 2012)

*بعد وفاة زوجها...غوريلا تصاحب أرنباً*







  تجمع علاقة فريدة وغريبة بين غوريلا شارفت على الخمسين من العمر مع أرنب   صغير يشاركها مكان سكنها في حديقة حيوانات في ولاية بنسلفانيا الأمريكية.     	وذكرت صحيفة (إيري تايمز نيوز) أن المسؤولين عن حديقة الحيوانات في  مدينة  إيري أدخلوا الأرنب باندا إلى المكان الذي تسكن فيه الغوريلا سامنثا  (47  عاماً) في الحديقة.

   	وقالوا: إن سامنثا كانت تشعر بالوحدة لأنها بدون رفيق منذ وفاة  الغوريلا  الذكر رودي الذي كان يقيم معها عام 2005، وهي باتت متقدمة في  السن وضعيفة  الصحة ولا يمكن وضعها مع غوريلا آخر، لذا حاولوا أن يرفهوا  عنها من خلال  الأرنب باندا.

   	وقالوا إن باندا صغير وآمن لا يشكل خطراً على سامنثا وبإمكانها النظر إليه ولمسه كي لا تشعر بالوحدة.

   	وقالت مديرة حديقة الحيوانات سيندي كرايدر إن الغوريلا والأرنب اتفقا بسرعة، وهي تداعبه وتشاركه طعامها.​


----------



## النهيسى (31 يوليو 2012)

*صور لاتقاوم..الحيوانات تحتفل على طريقتها بعيد الحب*








 نشرت مجلة National Geographic الأمريكية اليوم (الثلاثاء) مجموعة من الصور  الخاصة بالحيوانات، تم تصويرها في العديد من الأماكن؛ احتفالا بيوم الحب  تحت عنوان "صور لا يمكن مقاومتها".

 تحتوي الصور على مجموعة رائعة من أزواج الحيوانات، منهم من يرقص ليتزاوج،  ومنهم من يلعب، ومنهم من يشارك الطرف الآخر بقبلة تعبّر عن مودّته للحيوان  الآخر.





صغير حيوان الألباكا يعرض بعض الحب لأمه






قبلة الصباح من اثنين من البقر






زوجان من الفهود






حشرات الدامسيل تشكّلان قلبا عند التزاوج






زوجان من الأرانب البرية يلعبان معا






كلب يلعق ماعزا ليظهر لها بعض المودة






اثنان من الخيول يتشاركان لحظة مودة بالمزرعة






زوجان من طائر البطريق يحتفلان على طريقتهما






اثنان من الأسود يقبّلان بعضهما بعد التزاوج






أنثى حيوان الغوريلا وهي تنام على كتف الزوج






حيوان الميركات






أنثى إنسان الغاب تقبّل زوجها






زوجان من البوم تم تصويرهما بعد وضع الأنثى بيضها






اثنان من طائر الببّغاء يقبلان بعضهما






زوجان من طائر البفين






زوجان من حيوان الراكون






زوجان من الدببة القطبية يلعبان معا






الحيوانات تحتفل على طريقتها بعيد الحب






رضيع كلب البحر وأمه تقبله





​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 أغسطس 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> اثنان من الأسود يقبّلان بعضهما بعد التزاوج
> 
> ​



*دول إثنين ذكور ...............يبقى إزاى بعد التزاوج

:a82::a82::a82:


*


----------

